# Ivy Manor, Yorkshire



## tumble112 (Oct 23, 2014)

A well documented location, but on a recent visit to Doncaster I found the opportunity to visit. (Either that or spend an afternoon at the Lakeside retail park). I had mixed feelings about going here but I'm glad I did and it made a nice change to explore a location that many of you have been to. Sorry for any duplicate pictures, although I did notice there has been a bit of theft/vandalism since the last report.
Rest of pictures here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646564575264/



111 by tumble112, on Flickr


151 by tumble112, on Flickr



139 by tumble112, on Flickr



112 by tumble112, on Flickr


114 by tumble112, on Flickr


117 by tumble112, on Flickr


120 by tumble112, on Flickr


121 by tumble112, on Flickr



123 by tumble112, on Flickr


125 by tumble112, on Flickr


127 by tumble112, on Flickr


133 by tumble112, on Flickr


135 by tumble112, on Flickr


136 by tumble112, on Flickr


149 by tumble112, on Flickr


153 by tumble112, on Flickr


150 by tumble112, on Flickr


146 by tumble112, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, I hope you liked my first English explore


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 23, 2014)

Good stuff Tumble  brought back fond memories of watching the sunset from the field across from it with the wind turbines 
Im actually surprised you ventured here getting further down south I see


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevdyas (Oct 23, 2014)

Love the house, could do with getting those few leaves out the pool.

Good pics


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 23, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Good stuff Tumble  brought back fond memories of watching the sunset from the field across from it with the wind turbines
> Im actually surprised you ventured here getting further down south I see



Yes getting further afield, nowhere is safe!


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 23, 2014)

kevdyas said:


> Love the house, could do with getting those few leaves out the pool.
> 
> Good pics



And the loo


----------



## HughieD (Oct 23, 2014)

Good work. Not far from me. Will have to have a shuffty....


----------



## Caine33 (Oct 23, 2014)

Love this place, was the first explore that I ever did.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice one. Thanks for sharing. Nice set


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2014)

Some lovely new angles on a well documented house. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## decker (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow.. shame it's on a main road or I'd buy it


----------

